# Hello . looking for help



## lifted02prl (Jan 6, 2016)

Just looking for gear as my local source dried up so any recommendations or personal preferences would be great. Needing a legit lab to do business with please help


----------



## Riles (Jan 6, 2016)

lifted02prl said:


> Just looking for gear as my local source dried up so any recommendations or personal preferences would be great. Needing a legit lab to do business with please help



get familiar with the board rules, read the stickies in each sub forum, do some reading, Welcome to IMF


----------



## lifted02prl (Jan 7, 2016)

Awesome also looking to add photos n a lil more info about myself to my profile but cant seem to figure it out I'm a lil tech tarded so any help would be great  thanks on advance


----------



## lifted02prl (Jan 7, 2016)

Think I figured it out.. Lil hard to navigate the site on my phone but I think I'm catching on


----------



## lifted02prl (Jan 7, 2016)

Think I figured it out.. Lil hard to navigate the site on my phone but I think I'm catching on


----------



## brazey (Jan 7, 2016)

Interesting. Welcome....


----------



## bubble789 (Jan 7, 2016)

welcome!


----------



## Havincharles (Jan 7, 2016)

welcome here


----------



## lifted02prl (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks guys can use. All the help I can get 
. not sure why I hadn't heard of this site earlier so far tho really like it


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 8, 2016)

welcome you'll figure it out champ


----------



## lifted02prl (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks . I hope so


----------

